# which worming tablets for our 2 kittens.



## bobby N booboo (Dec 30, 2008)

could someone recommend a good brand of worming tablets to get for our 4 month old kittens . they have had there first course last month. its that the lady from the cat protection home we got the kittens from advise we get the worming tabs from the vets... she said definately dont use bob martin brand. is it that the vets worming tabs are just better than highstreet pet stores.
any advice appreciated


----------



## kitcat19 (Nov 10, 2008)

Jenson is also 4 months and I get his from the vets he's registered with, that way he get's weighed too and has a little check up at the same time. I don't know the name of it but the vet will know the best one to give them


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Bobby and welcomeI'd say yes,go to your vets and they will advise as their are lots of different wormers that peeps will swear by and they do work,imo Bob Martin's isn't one that we would use


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

my vets recommend a liquid form of wormer. That way you can be sure that they have taken the medicine. I think it is easier with dogs we used to just stick the tablet inside a small piece of meat and it was gone but it is harder with cats. We use a liquid wormer and mix it with Waffles' wet food.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ask your vets advice. there are so many different wormers available. I personally wouldn't use Bob Martins but people must do or they wouldn't still be making it!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

The only problem with mixing wormers into food is that if they dont eat it all,they wont get the proper dose.panacur paste is easy to use,it comes in a syringe,with graduated doses written on,you move the marker ring to the required dose,insert into the corner of the mouth and push ths plunger,no mess,all gone,easythe liquid form can be messy and leave your cat looking like its got rabies! if your feeling braver then drontal or mibelmax are tablets,the latter being a palatable one,so they may eat it from your hand,or stronghold for flea and worm prevention
Avoid sherleys and bob martin brands as these are next to useless.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

The high st ones do not treat all the different worms, you need proper vet stuff to be sure. Milbemax kitten tablets are the ones I have changed to as they are little tabs, much easier to get down. The panacur liquid is good , but it tastes foul.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Pop him along to you're vet , they will then prescribe the right wormer for you're cat and they will weigh him too so that he gets the correct dosage, good luck.................chris


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

the easiest and safest method of worming is to use a spot-on treatment - only available from vets, Profender is a good one and it comes in different formulations for different sizes of cat. There is also one called Stronghold that treats fleas as well as worms. Oral medications can cause adverse effects and I wouldn't want to use them on my cats.



bobby N booboo said:


> could someone recommend a good brand of worming tablets to get for our 4 month old kittens . they have had there first course last month. its that the lady from the cat protection home we got the kittens from advise we get the worming tabs from the vets... she said definately dont use bob martin brand. is it that the vets worming tabs are just better than highstreet pet stores.
> any advice appreciated


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

> the easiest and safest method of worming is to use a spot-on treatment - only available from vets, Profender is a good one and it comes in different formulations for different sizes of cat. There is also one called Stronghold that treats fleas as well as worms. Oral medications can cause adverse effects and I wouldn't want to use them on my cats.


Is there any risk of an upset tummy with profender do you think? I used panacur granules in oscar's food (he really liked them and ate it all up!) but did have an upset stomach. He seems to have a sensitive stomach and an upset can happen really easily but I didn't think panacur was supposed to be too strong. I do have some profender now for next time. Will he be ok on that do you think? One problem if he poos it all out too quickly is I guess it won't work properly.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I've used profender on quite a few kittens and never noticed any upset tummies - it works by absorption through the skin into the bloodstream rather than going straight into the gut so I suppose problems are far less likely anyway.



oscarthecat said:


> Is there any risk of an upset tummy with profender do you think? I used panacur granules in oscar's food (he really liked them and ate it all up!) but did have an upset stomach. He seems to have a sensitive stomach and an upset can happen really easily but I didn't think panacur was supposed to be too strong. I do have some profender now for next time. Will he be ok on that do you think? One problem if he poos it all out too quickly is I guess it won't work properly.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

That makes sense, thanks.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Lots of animals experience looseness of the bowels after worming,its nothing to worry aboutive used panacur for many years on kittens as young as 2 weeks old,to older cats with no problems whatsoever


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Unfortunately I've heard quite a few stories of far worse side effects with kittens following wormers such as panacur and milbemax, enough to put me off ever using them anyway (i used to use panacur for my kittens but not any more)



shortbackandsides said:


> Lots of animals experience looseness of the bowels after wormong,its nothing to worry aboutive used panacur for many years on kittens as young as 2 weeks old,to older cats with no problems whatsoever


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

bobby N booboo said:


> could someone recommend a good brand of worming tablets to get for our 4 month old kittens . they have had there first course last month. its that the lady from the cat protection home we got the kittens from advise we get the worming tabs from the vets... she said definately dont use bob martin brand. is it that the vets worming tabs are just better than highstreet pet stores.
> any advice appreciated


We can't tell you until we see pics of them.  Speak to your vet, which mine they gave me a thing you squirted in their mouth which is for kittens. I don't know what it is called but your vet will help


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Lots of animals experience looseness of the bowels after worming,its nothing to worry aboutive used panacur for many years on kittens as young as 2 weeks old,to older cats with no problems whatsoever


Ah, ok. Thank you too.


----------

